# Instant Cake Never boots up??



## kirkdickinson (Jun 22, 2003)

I downloaded Instantcake, made a cd from the iso using ImgBurn. (I know how to use an iso)

I hooked up the cd to Primary slave and new drive to secondary master. Set bios to boot from cd and fired it up.

I get the normal hardware checking stuff, then this:

ISOLINUX 3.11 2005-09-02_

Cursor is blinking but nothing happens.

Did my ISO turn out badly?

What is up with this? 

Thanks,

Kirk


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Sounds like it could definitely be a bad burn. Try burning a new CD but this time do it at a slower speed. If it still doesn't work then you could have a bad image.


----------



## kirkdickinson (Jun 22, 2003)

I tried another, but it does the same thing. Back to download a new image.

Thanks,

Kirk


----------



## kirkdickinson (Jun 22, 2003)

Downloaded new ISO, built new disk. No Joy.

Kirk


----------



## kirkdickinson (Jun 22, 2003)

Further diagnosis.

Replaced CD Rom Drive. No Work.
Burned another Boot ISO - Ultimate Boot CD. Didn't work.

Tried both InstantCake and Ultimate Boot CD's in my main system and they don't stop at the ISOLINUX 3.11 screen. - They work on it.

Tried a WinXP OEM cd and it gives an error that says 
cdboot cannot boot from cd code 5

Verdict:
Old computer acts like it will boot from a cd, but it won't.

I have four computers here, My main one, which I didn't want to play with the drives and mess it up. The old computer that won't boot from CD, the newer HP, that apparently has a bad Powersuppy, and my Macbook pro.

Guess I have to use my main computer for this. Not wanting to do that to badly. Will have to look at work for a more recent mobo for this computer, a powersupply for the other one, or just bite the bullet and open up my main rig which has 6 drives and will be a pain to get the bios straightend back out.

Kirk


----------



## IminMs (Sep 10, 2006)

Try the cd set as primary master and the new drive as primary slave.
Been awhile since i used instantcake.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Burn the CD at a slower rate. If CD is rated at 24x burn it at 12x. Slower rate sometimes makes a more accurate burn.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

It's also possible you have an older BIOS that can't deal with the "no emulation mode" CD boot used by ISOLINUX:


> ...Unfortunately, in what seems to be par for the course when dealing with contemporary BIOSes, there are still a fair number of (mostly older) systems on which ISOLINUX simply will not work. On those systems, you may want to try Smart BootManager, a boot floppy which contains a standalone El Torito stack.


from link.


----------



## kirkdickinson (Jun 22, 2003)

rbtravis said:


> Burn the CD at a slower rate. If CD is rated at 24x burn it at 12x. Slower rate sometimes makes a more accurate burn.


No Joy. Burnt CD at 1x

Kirk


----------



## kirkdickinson (Jun 22, 2003)

IminMs said:


> Try the cd set as primary master and the new drive as primary slave.
> Been awhile since i used instantcake.


I tried swaping the cd to different positions on the IDE and none of them would boot. I think BIOS is just too old. Need to use a newer system.

Thanks for trying to get me rolling on this.

Kirk


----------

